# موقع نشر وظائف



## totabigboss (29 مايو 2011)

مرحبا ادمن 
لدي مدونة عملتها من كم اسبوع 
وبنشر فيها كل اعلانات الوظائف التي تنشر في فلسطين 
فكيف يمكنكم مساعدتي بنشرها لديكم؟

منتظر الرد


----------

